# Twelve Infinity Beta Twelves



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not really a hot deal, as it works out to $400 each, shipping extra, but thought I would pass it along to the Beta fans out there. He indicates in the auction that he may sell less than the whole lot, also. I doubt anyone would BIN....... 12 INFINITY ( IRS ) BETA TWELVE WOOFERS 4 SVC & 8 DVC - eBay (item 280724970341 end time Sep-15-11 00:00:57 PDT)


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice subs but $400 a piece? Man thats high!!!!! I would probably take have that for my fifteens.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

wow.... keep dreaming..... $4800 for the set... they are great but they are also 10-15 years old! 

I wonder since they are a upgrade for a IRS V they would probably be a upgrade for my kappa 8.1's.... & I need 4 of them..... not for $1600-2000 shipped......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep, price is very high. I am sure they will be relisted down the road.....


----------



## Suicide Bobb (Aug 4, 2010)

Viggen said:


> wow.... keep dreaming..... $4800 for the set... they are great but they are also 10-15 years old!
> 
> I wonder since they are a upgrade for a IRS V they would probably be a upgrade for my kappa 8.1's.... & I need 4 of them..... not for $1600-2000 shipped......


The guy is a dumbass...the IRS Series V's that he said he was going to put those woofers in utilize the Watkins woofers, which have dual voicecoils that are NOT the same impedance. If I remember correctly, one is 2ohm and the other is 4ohm. The Beta Twelve's, however, have equal-impedance coils. It would NOT be an upgrade to throw them in place of the Watkins, it would probably sound like ****. 

This is part of the reason that the crossover section on the IRS V's is so large and complex, because they had to manage the separate-impedance voicecoils on the Watkins woofers to deliver deeper low frequency extension than convential woofer designs. This was also a reason why Watkins-equipped Infinity speakers were known as "amp killers". Many amps couldn't withstand the load presented by the Watkins woofers, which frequently dipped below 4ohms.

Regardless, the Beta Twelves are still a great speaker, but the seller is a greedy, ignorant, and very wealthy individual who doesn't deserve the Godly speakers he owns.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea these things were worth that much!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Bobb... interesting stuff!! I never realized they were DVC speakers in the old IRS stuff. I do not know if the old Kappa stuff used Watkin speakers but the kappa 9 & 9.1 was & is known as amp killers due to some trick that was done in the x-over. I have no clue exactly what it was but they would cause the speakers to drop well under 2ohms.... thus earning the name amp killer.


----------



## Suicide Bobb (Aug 4, 2010)

Viggen said:


> Bobb... interesting stuff!! I never realized they were DVC speakers in the old IRS stuff. I do not know if the old Kappa stuff used Watkin speakers but the kappa 9 & 9.1 was & is known as amp killers due to some trick that was done in the x-over. I have no clue exactly what it was but they would cause the speakers to drop well under 2ohms.... thus earning the name amp killer.


If that's the case, then there's a good chance they were Watkins woofers, because that's exactly what they were known for: dropping below 4ohms and killing amps 

I had a pair of RS 2.5's, and hell if they weren't hard to drive...but I haven't heard a woofer in a speaker dig that deep before!


----------

